# Tivo HD and Slingbox



## rparetzky (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi. I have a standalone (not DirecTV) Tivo HD, and I can't figure out how to get my slingbox to control it. The audio and video stream fine, but the remote commands don't work. When I try to tell the slingbox what device I have, Tivo HD is not one of the options, although Tivo Series 3 is. I have tried the various other options and all the codes, but none seem to work. One issue may be that the only test button is Power, but the Tivo remote does not have a power button on it. Any suggestions would be most appreciated


----------



## normychas (May 10, 2007)

the series 3 setup should work fine. As for the power button just skip that step if you can. The remote for the series 3 and the tivo hd are pretty much the same in terms of compatibility. Remember to place the remote wires that connect to your ir port on your slingbox directly next to your tivo hd. I have it working and its awesome.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

The TiVo HD is hard to figure where to aim the IR blasters. You will have to play with the exact placement but it is just to the right of the green light is where you need to put them. If you set it up as a Series 3 it will work just fine.


----------



## rparetzky (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the quick responses! I have tried pretending it was the series 3. It sounds like my IR blasters may be the problem. normychas, when you say, "place the remote wires that connect to your ir port on your slingbox directly next to your tivo hd," what exactly do you mean by that? I have the wires running over and under the Tivo, with the blasters pointing just to the right of the green light (I identified the spot by looking where I get a yellow light when I point my Tivo remote).
Also, and maybe or maybe not related, I noticed that when I use the series 3 remote, besides none of the buttons working, the Tivo button is sort of greyed out and is unpressable. Any theories on why that would be? (When I pick the Series 2 remote, which is pretty much identical to my Tivo HD remote, the Tivo button is not greyed out, although it still doesn't actually work.)
Finally, should I try slow speed to make this work, or does it work for you guys on fast speed?
Thanks!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

rparetzky said:


> Thanks for the quick responses! I have tried pretending it was the series 3. It sounds like my IR blasters may be the problem. normychas, when you say, "place the remote wires that connect to your ir port on your slingbox directly next to your tivo hd," what exactly do you mean by that? I have the wires running over and under the Tivo, with the blasters pointing just to the right of the green light (I identified the spot by looking where I get a yellow light when I point my Tivo remote).
> Also, and maybe or maybe not related, I noticed that when I use the series 3 remote, besides none of the buttons working, the Tivo button is sort of greyed out and is unpressable. Any theories on why that would be? (When I pick the Series 2 remote, which is pretty much identical to my Tivo HD remote, the Tivo button is not greyed out, although it still doesn't actually work.)
> Finally, should I try slow speed to make this work, or does it work for you guys on fast speed?
> Thanks!


I just posted two pictures to Flickr showing where the IR blaster should go. You only need to use one eye and can hide the other behind the unit if you'd like. If you can't find the spot I'm using, point a flashlight into that TiVo front panel to find the IR receiver - you can see the opening/area in the closeup pic (I used the flash).


__
https://flic.kr/p/2296010501


__
https://flic.kr/p/2296806632

Fast speed should be fine. You may want to make sure you have the latest software and firmware (and then re-configure the AV source) to clear up that greyed out button issue, which I've seen before. Are you on Mac or PC?

I use the Series3 remote skin, but any of the Series2 will work as well.

(I'm employed by Sling.)


----------



## rparetzky (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, Dave. I will try that spot, which is significantly further over than where I had the blasters aiming.
I use a PC. How do I know which software and firmware I have, and which I should be using?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

If you download the software from the website, you'll have the most recent stuff. The PC software will notify you if there's a firmware update available for your actual box. Feel free to drop me a PM or email if you need more assistance: [email protected]


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

For anyone who reads this thread at a later date I wanted to confirm that my original Slingbox controlled my Tivo HD with no issues.

IIRC all Tivos use the same IR codes except the Sony boxes so you shouldn't have any problem configuring the Slingbox.


----------



## rparetzky (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their input, and especially to Dave for posting those pictures. I moved the IR blasters to where his pictures showed, near the middle of the Tivo rather than where I had them next to the green light, and everything works beautifully.
I have one further question, much more minor. I have added my favorite buttons at the bottom of the screen so that I do not have to have the remote showing. The Tivo button itself, though, is not listed as an available button to add there, and when I added it anyway it didn't work. (It works fine from the remote itself.) Does anyone know why this is and whether there is a workaround? A very minor issue, I know, but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

rparetzky said:


> The Tivo button itself, though, is not listed as an available button to add there, and when I added it anyway it didn't work. (It works fine from the remote itself.) Does anyone know why this is and whether there is a workaround? A very minor issue, I know, but I thought I'd ask.


It is listed as an option for me and works just fine. Just added a button, clicked the "Control" radio button at the top of the "Favorite Buttons" dialog box, scrolled down and the TiVo button was on the third row from the bottom.

Are you up to the latest revision of Slingplayer? Seems to work fine on version 1.5.0.325. I have a Slingbox Pro on a TiVoHD and an original model Slingbox on a Series 2 DT. It works on both of these combinations just fine (although the TiVo button was farther up on the selection list with the Series 2)


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

rparetzky said:


> The Tivo button itself, though, is not listed as an available button to add there, and when I added it anyway it didn't work. (It works fine from the remote itself.) Does anyone know why this is and whether there is a workaround? A very minor issue, I know, but I thought I'd ask.


There are also shortcut keys. The letter M on the keyboard works as the TiVo button  If you hover your mouse over each key on the on-screen remote control, it will give you the shortcut...


----------



## normychas (May 10, 2007)

does anybody know if it is possible to program tv functions into the slingbox tivo remote like i do for my regular tivo remote?


----------



## substance12 (Feb 6, 2008)

I currently watch TV through a capture card on my computer. I've been thinking of swapping that out (and returning the STB to verizon) and getting a slingbox instead. 

1) can anyone comment on the quality?
2) I have a tivoHD (which is where I would be connecting the slingbox to). I take it I would need a slingbox HD in order to sling HD content to my bedroom computer/tv.


----------



## cousin01 (Nov 19, 2004)

normychas said:


> does anybody know if it is possible to program tv functions into the slingbox tivo remote like i do for my regular tivo remote?


The slingbox remote just MAPS the keys. The 30 sec skip will work if already programmed into the tivo via the tivo remote. No additional programming at the sb remote is required.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

substance12 said:


> 1) can anyone comment on the quality?
> 2) I have a tivoHD (which is where I would be connecting the slingbox to). I take it I would need a slingbox HD in order to sling HD content to my bedroom computer/tv.


1)The quality depends on the link speed. One advantage of the slingbox is that it will automatically change the bitrate based on the connection speed. If you are viewing on a local lan the quality is very high.
2) You could use a regular slingbox and view HD content downconverted to SD. This is what I do now using the THD with a Slingbox classic.


----------



## substance12 (Feb 6, 2008)

ciper said:


> 1)The quality depends on the link speed. One advantage of the slingbox is that it will automatically change the bitrate based on the connection speed. If you are viewing on a local lan the quality is very high.
> 2) You could use a regular slingbox and view HD content downconverted to SD. This is what I do now using the THD with a Slingbox classic.


interesting. I'm actually trying to remove the clutter in my bedroom. I hardly watch TV in my bedroom but i'd like to every so often... which I can right now with the moto STB but I'd rather not pay the monthly fee and with slingplayer I can watch my recorded programs.

assuming the connection speed is average to good... how is the responsiveness with the tivo menus? and does anyone know if there are hotkeys for slingplayer remote commands(e.g. ch up/down, tivo button) that shows up on the computer?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

substance12 said:


> 2) I have a tivoHD (which is where I would be connecting the slingbox to). I take it I would need a slingbox HD in order to sling HD content to my bedroom computer/tv.


The Slingbox Solo is probably a better value and it has component inputs so you don't need to buy the HD adapter like you do with the HD.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

substance12 said:


> how is the responsiveness with the tivo menus? and does anyone know if there are hotkeys for slingplayer remote commands(e.g. ch up/down, tivo button) that shows up on the computer?


The slingbox software has a special "remote control" mode that kicks in when you are pressing multiple buttons. Combine that with local LAN access and the response is very good. There are also hotkey mappings but I don't use them so I dont remember. One might be the Tivo key mapped to M?


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

substance12 said:


> assuming the connection speed is average to good... how is the responsiveness with the tivo menus? and does anyone know if there are hotkeys for slingplayer remote commands(e.g. ch up/down, tivo button) that shows up on the computer?


If you are used to using the real remote and have developed your rhythm around FF through commercials, the difference is enough that you *will* have to change it. Everytime I use it over my 100M network, I still have to adjust things over the first few commercials. Still very usable but just different.

When I'm using it at home, I would say that the delay is a fraction of a second (not timed it but clearly not a full second). When I'm using it from the other side of the world (Australia to North Carolina), the delay is as much as 2-3 seconds sometimes. Still very usable but you just have to adjust.


----------



## hillstrubl (Aug 10, 2006)

i wish there was a slingplayer software pack FOR the Tivo...

I have a slingbox setup @ my parents house on their Fios connection and would love to be able to watch it on my TV... the hardware is there!!


----------

